Ask HN: Solo hackers making $1k+/mo, what are you selling? - solomioo
======
herbst
My latest venture is [https://ForwardMX.io](https://ForwardMX.io) but it only
makes half that so far. The rest comes from content sites like
[https://ascii.li](https://ascii.li) and Adsense

~~~
behnamoh
Oh man, ascii.li is really cool! I wonder if it is based on some open-source
project about ASCII, or you built the thing from the ground up?

~~~
herbst
Thanks!

Depends, the site is from scratch in Rails, i filled the database with the
kamojis by hand, as well as build the generator. Figlet and Cowsay are both
based on open source projects (as linked on the bottom of them)

~~~
behnamoh
Thanks! I hope it will grow even more and wish you success!

------
merricksb
Basically the same question got a very active discussion 6 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12670731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12670731)

